# Male Bonding



## elizza (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know if its a good idea to have all male budgies ?

Thanks,

Elizza


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Males tend to bond really well together, so I'd say yes.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Unless you are planning to breed, it is actually recommended that, given the choice, you get all males as they tend to bond really well and don't have "hen issues" like raging hormones and bickering


----------

